# Netzwerkprobleme

## Christian99

Hallo, ich hab schon seit ner ganzen weile Probleme mit meinem netzwerk, und zwar folgendes:

mein desktop rechner kann sich nicht mehr richtig mit meinen Router verbinden. Der desktop sollte die 192.168.0.1 bekommen, der Router hat die .2

Wenn ich das kabel anstöpsel dann leuchtet die led am router auch brav auf, wenn ich dann /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start mache, geht die led am router wieder aus und das "waiting for carrier" timed out.

so ähnlich läuft es auch wenn ich das mit ifconfig mache:

kabel einstecken, ifconfig eth1 up 192.168.0.1 bringt hier zwar das interface "up" aber auch hier geht die led am router wieder aus. in dmesg ist zweimalig zu lesen eth1: link down

router auch schon neu gestartet, mit laptop am router gibts keine probleme.

Das Problem hab ich schon ne weile, aber mit mehrmahligen an/ausschalten des routers, up/down des interface hat es dann immer irgendwann mal geklappt.

Grad eben gehts mal gar net.

Wie gesagt, das problem gibts schon länger, seit mehreren kernel versionen (aktuell 3.6.2), also liegt es daran wohl nicht.

hat jemand eien idee, woran das liegt, und was ich machen kann

Schöne Grüße

Christian

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich würde eine andere Karte testen.

Das Kabel hast du schon überprüft, indem du daran den Laptop angeschlossen hast?

Ist es der gleiche Port am Router?

----------

## Christian99

Andere Karte ist noch nicht getestet->heut abend

Kabel hab ich auch gewechselt und die direktverbindugn Desktop-Laptop geht auch ohne Probleme

Auch schon verscheidene Ports am router probiert

----------

